# Anybody have the Tao Cube Lite M?



## Lordpaxin (Apr 4, 2020)

Just wondering, I ordered one from the cubicle just to try it out.


----------



## DovahCourier (Apr 7, 2020)

I dont but i was thinking about getting one sense the core is like old Gan.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 7, 2020)

I think that this cube should be named after @Tao Yu


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I think that this cube should be named after @Tao Yu


He said he's buy it and make a review.


----------



## Lordpaxin (Apr 11, 2020)

Alright guy's I finally had some time on the cube and I'm ready to write a review. 

It's an okay cube, don't set your expectations too high for it. It's really hard to find the right tensions, it's locky unless you keep it tight, then when you do it hurts corner cutting. I don't see it being anyones main. It has a unique feel, I wouldn't say cheap per say. On a 1-10 scale I'd give it a 5.

It is okay for collectors of cubes, but for speed cubing. I'd get something else in the price range. Such as the MGC Elite. 

I somewhat collect cubes so I bought it for the uniqueness of it. It's cool. But too cool for speed cubing school. Lol 

Any question's? Just Get the MGC Elite or Wait for the new Tengyun V2 M. Pretty excited for it and just 8 more buckaroos.


----------



## WillRaj (Apr 16, 2020)

I bought one and made a video, so if you are still curious check it out!


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 22, 2020)

i made a review


----------

